

Trippy: An App to Give You Just Enough to Read on Your Commute - ams1
http://www.shhhaw.com/2010/12/introducing-trippy-an-app-to-give-you-just-enough-to-read-on-your-commute.php

======
philh
I feel that simply entering commute time would be easier and more accurate
than giving your origin and destination.

~~~
kgermino
I agree, especially since a commute is a regular trip of a nearly constant
length and everyone should know about how long their trip will take without
the O&D info. As an added bonus it would also allow me to use it in
Chicago/Milwaukee.

------
tghw
Very cool idea! You should come upstairs to visit us (<http://fogcreek.com/>)
for lunch some time. We're on 25.

~~~
ronnier
Where you at the Dallas Kiln event? (I can't tell from your profile if you are
who I met)

~~~
tghw
I was. (I gave the DVCSU talk.)

~~~
ronnier
Oh yeah, I talked to you right afterwards in the lobby for awhile. Really
enjoyed your talk btw.

~~~
tghw
Glad you liked it. :)

------
mshron
I am continually pleased with the quality of the work coming out of New York
hackathons. Here's to keeping this quality of work going for a long time!

------
JBerlinsky
Nice work. I really enjoyed this presentation the other night.

